# Brigham Digital Hygrometer - Round



## YYCstogie (Mar 21, 2013)

I use a Brigham Digital Hygrometer - Round and the other day I went to recalibrate it and I have lost the instructions. I would appreciate if anyone has them if I could get a copy.

Thanks

Lionel


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought the exact same hydrometer last Friday and threw out the instructions last night lol. 

I believe it just gave the regular salt test instructions. I don't remember it saying anything about removing the batteries or how long to press the calibrate button. It did say to only wait for 4 hours instead of 24 (not sure if that's good advice).


----------



## YYCstogie (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I probably thought as you did, this is simple....I don't need these instructions.


----------

